# Ashbury Island (RESCAPE/rename)



## Solid (Jul 19, 2009)

Really green! I like it!! The background patterned thing is a liitle distracting though.


----------



## Loop (Jan 8, 2011)

That tank looks awesome. But I do agree about the background being a little distracting. Maybe paint the back glass black or something.


----------



## karatekid14 (Jan 16, 2011)

Very nice scape! My sister has your background in her room. It is from Veer, right?


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

That looks awesome. Excellent scaping job. I love how lush everything looks.


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

Solid said:


> Really green! I like it!! The background patterned thing is a liitle distracting though.


Thanks! Yeah, it is very distracting. My housemate was about to toss it, and I wanted to see what it would look like with a black background. Moments after I put it up, I went online and ordered a black curtain and a curtain rod. They should be here this week, and I'll post another pic. 



karatekid14 said:


> Very nice scape! My sister has your background in her room. It is from Veer, right?


Ha, good eye. That is the one exactly. 



TLE041 said:


> That looks awesome. Excellent scaping job. I love how lush everything looks.


Thanks. It's come a long way, and battled several different kinds of algae, melting, etc. Most of the plants are starting to hit their stride now though. It started off as only 3 different species of plants, some shrimps, and some puffers. I will take some fauna pics soon to compliment the thread.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

That's a stunning carpet. WOW.


----------



## Senior Shrimpo (Dec 4, 2010)

It's really gorgeous, amazing scape, I love the use of a. reineckii in the back, it adds a lot of color.

It'd look better with a white posterboard background though. I really love the various greens, xmas moss was a GREAT choice on the branches. 

I only see a little bit of riccia though, correct? It looks really well pruned too. If you get rid of it, it might show a little more of the tank but I like it like it is also. 

Riccia can be a pain though so I sympathize. I love the scape!


----------



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

so lushroud:


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

Updates at almost 4 months.

Some temporary housing for my OEBT. I have since received my "magic box". Thanks Randy! I will make sure to take pics of the OEBT some point soon.










These days, I have been feeding my otto and shrimp zucchini and sweet potato. They prefer sweet potato but love both. The zebra otto are the biggest aficionados by far. They will just rest on the zucchini all day long, even as the amano are attacking it from the side.









And here is my first flower. Definitely wasn't expecting this.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

This is 1000X better than an iwagumi, I love jungle tanks


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

Very nice greens, are you using the ADA standard or 'green' halide? The layout really looks more like a natural scene than a scripted/scaped one. At first glance I thought that variety of plants would just make a mess but you seemed to have groomed it nicely, very nature-esque. I can almost picture some frogs swimming by.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Fantastic Job! Seriously nice tank.


----------



## toofazt (Jun 18, 2005)

I like it, nice work!


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

chase127 said:


> This is 1000X better than an iwagumi, I love jungle tanks


Thanks! I started off with 3 plants, HC/glosso/Xmass moss, and just improvised as I went along. 



CmLaracy said:


> Very nice greens, are you using the ADA standard or 'green' halide? The layout really looks more like a natural scene than a scripted/scaped one. At first glance I thought that variety of plants would just make a mess but you seemed to have groomed it nicely, very nature-esque. I can almost picture some frogs swimming by.


Thanks. Yes, that is the ADA w/NAG MH. It definitely brings out the green, and with so much flora toward the top, I get lots of dramatic shadowing going on. Really, my fauna are equally "messy" if you will. I have...

20 celestial pearls
9 pea puffers
7 rummynose tetras
6 green rasboras
8 ottos
3 zebra otto
-----------------
8 amanos
10 cherries
10 blue pearls
10 neon greens
12 OEBT

Yes, the puffers and shrimp mostly get along fine. It's the rummynose that I have to worry about more. May jettison the puffers now though because my quarantined OEBT is berried.


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

toofazt said:


> I like it, nice work!


Thanks! Upland is my hometown btw. Went to Upland High School even.


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

This is beautiful. Wow. Great job. So the hc and the gloss are all mixed up? How does it look? Can I get a photo of it? Because my carpet is taking for ever to carpet. I'm ODing the co2 and I'm dosing 24 pumps of macro/micro. No livestock in the tank yet.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

looks lush and nice good luck with the berry


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

FDNY911 said:


> This is beautiful. Wow. Great job. So the hc and the gloss are all mixed up? How does it look? Can I get a photo of it? Because my carpet is taking for ever to carpet. I'm ODing the co2 and I'm dosing 24 pumps of macro/micro. No livestock in the tank yet.


I have a patch of glosso at the rear that I grew emersed and didn't trim right away so it's pretty leggy (about 4 inches), but still really thick. It is mostly too tall to send a lot of runners. Then, the whole right side of the tank is glosso as well, and sometimes, maybe once every other week, I will have to trim back a few runners to prevent it from mixing too much with my HC. 

Honestly, HC is kind of a pain when your tank is this heavily planted. Trimmings go everywhere and mix in with everything, especially the Xmass moss, and the trimming is more difficult. I may end up just letting the glosso have its way in the long run.


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

Here is what it looks like today.


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)




----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)




----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

After experimenting with partial sand scapes lately in my nanos, I am officially addicted. I decided to rescape my main tank as well. There is also some obvious plant changes as well.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

amazing tank!


----------



## Fuzz (Mar 13, 2011)

Very nice! I like your sand layout, it looks like some sort of tropical island


----------



## peyton (Apr 17, 2007)

Wow, That is a nice tank!


----------



## alan924 (May 31, 2011)

i like it, i like it alot


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

did you remove fauna when you added the sand? Please tell us your process of rescaping a old tank with sand.


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

shrimpnmoss said:


> did you remove fauna when you added the sand? Please tell us your process of rescaping a old tank with sand.


I figured this process may catch on. Here is the process:

Grab some wire mesh, the kind that you would normally string moss to. Stick into substrate in an even matter along the edges of where you'd like your sand to reside. Then, yank plants and scoop out the substrate with anything you have handy. Obviously, the water will cloud. I did this with one tank that had all my inverts in a holding tank (CRS tank). In the second tank, I left all the fauna in the tank. In the no fauna tank I drained the water completely and scooped all the way to the glass. In the second tank I just went a few inches deep. I had no casualties from this in either tank, nor did I have any ammonia spikes from upsetting the aquasoil. 

Then, unless you are using the powder type decorative sand, just poor sand into a measuring cup or poorer, slowly lower down to the substrate and poor. Your water will cloud a little for a few hours, but no big deal. The sand is a lot heavier then soil so it won't go all over the tank so long as you are careful and move slowly. Would help to have the filter off if you are doing this with a full tank of water. 

Hint: Would pay to have lots of plants and/or rocks at the edges of your sand, and especially right on top to mask the bits of mesh that will poke out for awhile until everything grows in. 

Personally, I think the sunken look of the sand is a fantastic accent, but this way will take more work, and you'll want to quarantine your fauna and drain all your water to achieve this.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Nice write up. That new sand path is HOT! I like all your scapes. The 60f too.

Do you have to replace or top off the sand occasionally when it gets nasty with detritus?


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

shrimpnmoss said:


> Nice write up. That new sand path is HOT! I like all your scapes. The 60f too.
> 
> Do you have to replace or top off the sand occasionally when it gets nasty with detritus?


Thanks. You can just use a normal aqua water sifter every once in awhile to remove the detritus. Also, if you have a lot of amanos or cory cats, You are bound to get some aquasoil on your sand occasionally no matter how careful you are. In this case, you can just poke the bits of soil down with large tweezers if need be. Doesn't take much.


----------

